# Anther score this bull



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I know there have been a lot of these lately but I thought I would add one more to the list. This is off of my buddy's trail cam. It is in the Utah General Achery area, he knows if he gets a chance he will let his arrow fly, we are just curious what you guys this he will score. We are guessing about 310 or so. We have seen this bull a number of times but these are the best pics we have of him. We have named him Lucky because the first time we saw him it was pretty lucky. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

The dates are wrong, the camera is messed up or something.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im going to say 300-310 nice bull and good luck


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd say you're in the ballpark with 310. He might even be a little higher--he has really long main beams.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I think you will find that this bull will fool you. Although a nice bull and a shooter for sure, I am guessing him only to be around 285. I would say he doesn't reach the 300 mark. However, in the end, I'll leave the score to the score keepers......in my mind there are only two scores....pass or shoot! On this bull, I say SHOOT!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree thats a tough one to call but I would say near 300-310.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds good, thanks for the info I will let you know how it goes for him this weekend.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Other than the weak 3rds, this is an incredi-bull! Let the air out of him, asap!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would agree he is deceiving. I would say he tops out at 270-280. He just doesn't have the width to be much bigger IMO. That surely wouldn't stop my arrow from heading his way good luck in getting him.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

low 300's


----------



## archer22 (Aug 16, 2012)

Guessing around 315


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

280


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Shooter.......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

290


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

300...just barely...


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't imagine he is over 280. It is hard to tell in the pic but I would say that the main beams are smaller than average for his size. He has nice tines but if he breaks 300 I will be amazed. I hope you get him and let us know what he scores.


----------

